# very best monitor to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i have just bought a i7700k cpu

msi z270 xpower gaming titanium

g skill trident z 32gb ddr4 3600 cl14 quad kit

evga supanova 850 watt g2 power supply

2 corsair ml 120 pro led white 75.0 cfm fan

7 corsair ml 140 pro led 97.0 cfm fan 2 red 2 blue 3 white

nzxt sentry 3 fan controller

nzxt kraken x62 liquid cpu cooler

samsung 960 evo 1tb

wd blue 6tb hard drive

evga geforce gtx 1080ti

corsair 780t tower case

g900 mouse

corsair k70 rgb rapidfire mechanical keyboard

windows 10 usb flash drive

and htc vive headset vr

my question is what would be the best monitor in the 30+ inches size

that has either g sync or freesync with fast speed times 100hz plus

my machine is going to be clocked at 5.3 ghz

i want a monitor that really shows of what the latest games can do in graphics quality terms i want it to be very responsive and want it to look incredibly great when surfing the internet as well thanks


----------

